# مشكلة لدي في ديب فريزر الاسكا رأسي ادراج



## المستغفر لله (13 يوليو 2008)

لدى اخي ديب فريزر نوع الاسكا الرأسي بعدد 4 ادراج 

المهم على طول يكون ثلج بطريقة صعبة جدا على طول على الرغم انه مظبط الثرموستات على الوضع المنخفض 

الا انه لا فائدة على طول يكون ثلج بطريقة احيانا لا يقفل باب الديب فريزر من شدة الثلج عليه​


----------



## اركان عبد الخالق (14 يوليو 2008)

اخي الكريم تأكد من الثرموستات قد يكون عاطل ؟


----------



## محمود فتحى احمد (14 يوليو 2008)

اخى الكريم يتكون الثلج اما سريعا امالعدم احكام غلق الباب اوالثرموستات تاكد من البلب موضوع بمكانه غير كده غيره


----------



## المستغفر لله (14 يوليو 2008)

اركان عبد الخالق قال:


> اخي الكريم تأكد من الثرموستات قد يكون عاطل ؟



مشكور اخي الغالي على الرد 
وكيف لي ان اعرف ان الثرموستات عاطل من عدمه وهل من الممكن ان اغيره انا وكم يبلغ سعره



محمود فتحى احمد قال:


> اخى الكريم يتكون الثلج اما سريعا امالعدم احكام غلق الباب اوالثرموستات تاكد من البلب موضوع بمكانه غير كده غيره



الباب اخي الغالي مغلق تمام التمام


----------



## رائد حمامرة (14 يوليو 2008)

حول الباب يجب وجود heater وكذلك الثرموستات عدة انواع ويجب اختيار النوع المناسب


----------



## ابو الدهب (15 يوليو 2008)

أتأكد من كميه الشحنه المناسبه للديب فريزر من الفريون


----------



## طلال شعبان (15 يوليو 2008)

لمعرفة الترموستات يعمل او عطل يرجى مراقبة الكمبروسور يفصل اما لا وفى بعض الفريزر يتم ربط مروحة الكمبروسور مع الترموستات.


----------



## محمود فتحى احمد (15 يوليو 2008)

لتعرف ان الثرموستات شغال او لا فجيب انبوبة فريون وافتح الانبوبة على بلب الثرموستات اذا فصل على طول فهو شغا ل وابحث فى التوصيلات ممكن ان طرفى الثرموستات ملمس بعض واذا لم يفصل او اخد وقت كتير فلازم تغيره بترموستات تجميد


----------



## عبودى فلسطين (15 يوليو 2008)

سؤالى هو كم يوم يتم تراكم الثلج بعد التنظيف ؟؟!!


----------



## المستغفر لله (29 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خيـــــــــــــــــــــر

جاري التجرية والرد عليكم


----------



## أحمد55555 (30 يناير 2009)

brother/ to be shore your frezer no frost or de frost if no frost maybe evaborator fan not working or heater damage or the top of door not closed thanks Ahmed


----------



## ghozlan (27 فبراير 2011)

ديب فريزر ألاسكا به وضعين للتشغيل
1- وضع تشغيل دائم غالباً بتكون له لمبة حمراء
2- وضع تشغيل و إيقاف (يعمل على أساس الترموستات)
ممكن تكون حضرتك مشغله على الوضع الدائم.


----------



## محمدنبوي (13 نوفمبر 2011)

ممكن يكون شغال علي وضع السوبر واللمبة الصفرا منورة


----------



## ahmedakkam (13 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اعتقد يوجد عدة اسباب 
العازل الذي يوجد حول الباب غير محكم فيسرب هواء 
الشحنة ناقصة الهيتر محروق فلا يفصل حتى يبداء بتذويب الثلج الثرموستات عاطل 
الرجاء الرد اذا حلت المشكلة حتى تكون عندنا فكرة عن السبب


----------

